# Problema con la creazione/installazione di pacchetti binari

## p3pp3

Buonasera, 

Uso gentoo profilo 2008 desktop e ho il seguente problema:

Creo dei pacchetti con emerge -B  e poi li vado a reinstallare in un nouvo filesystem. Spesso i file di configurazione risultano essere vuoti, c'è un modo per evitare ciò?

ad es. ricreando baselayout, sysvinit o udev trovo alcuni script e/o file di configurazione (inittab, udev.conf, ...) vuoti

----------

## djinnZ

non usare l'emerge -B ma usa 

```
quickpkg --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y categoria/pacchetto
```

bada che così ti riporti pari pari i file di configurazione del tuo sistema (per me è una cosa positiva, non so per te).

contatta in pm uno dei moderatori e fatti spostare il thread nel forum principale  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> quickpkg --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y categoria/pacchetto
> ```
> ...

 

bravo. ma dove è documentata questa roba?

qui da me man quickpkg è un programma senza opzioni.

----------

## djinnZ

boh, non ho idea di come/dove sia documentato, forse in /usr/doc, ma un quickpkg --help aiuta; in ogni caso è riferito a quei file modificati da etc-update/dispatch conf per capirci

----------

## p3pp3

grazie per la risposta, ma io non posso usare quickpkg. 

Devo compilare da sorgenti e produrre pacchetti binari. Il problema, per me inspiegabile, è perchè alcune volte emerge non inserisce i file di configurazione nel pacchetto prodotto. Normalmente alla seconda ricompilazione va tutto bene, ma non alla prima. 

I primi binari sono prodotti con emerge -B world. Può esserci un nesso?

----------

## djinnZ

 *p3pp3 wrote:*   

> io non posso usare quickpkg. 
> 
> Devo compilare da sorgenti e produrre pacchetti binari.

 perchè? Non è che voglia farmi a tutti i costi gli affaracci tuoi ma se non capisco dove vuoi arrivare non ti posso aiutare.

Se è perché stai usando una macchina più potente per ottimizzare con -march diversa, per esempio, è meglio se pensi di usare comunque un chroot dedicato per ogni cpu di destinazione. Ormai non credo che lo spazio su disco sia un problema. I problemi di linking sono rari e sono dei bug della toolchain a tutti gli effetti ma perché andarsi a cercare guai?! dico io, poi sei sempre libero di fare quel che ti pare.

In generale (che sia con quickpkg o con -b/-B conta poco, la differenza è che quickpkg ha degli switch per gestire la cosa, anche se maldocumentati) nella creazione dei pacchetti binari tutti i file di configurazione che dovrebbero andare soggetti a modifica con etc-update e simili vengono scartati.

Se consideri che in diversi di questi file potresti avere informazioni come password e chiavi crittografiche che non dovrebbero mai finire in un pacchetto binario capirai che non è tanto sballata come impostazione.

In alternativa potresti vedere se con  CONFIG_PROTECT="" emerge -B funziona ma bada che rischi fastidi ed anche gravi.

nel caso prova portage 2.x alcune cose nella gestione dei conflitti sono cambiate.

edit:

i file che non subiscono alcuna modifica sono scartati in automatico ovviamente e nell'emerge world le modifiche banali vengono scartate, per singolo pacchetto no. In ogni caso continuo a lamentarmi per quanto sia scarsa l'attuale implementazione dei pacchetti binari, ma a quanto pare i devel al momento se ne fregano, forse in futuro.

grazie per lo spostamento.

----------

## Kernel78

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## p3pp3

La mia idea è quella di crearmi pacchetti binari su una macchina gentoo e di installarli in seguito su un'altra macchina "pulita" nel senso che non vi è installato niente, neanche stage3, ma tutto, anche stage3, dovrebbe venire installato da binari.

Purtroppo si stanno verificando un sacco di problemi, il primo è che alcuni file di configurazione "saltano", inoltre succede che non viene eseguito pkg_postinst() presente in alcuni ebuild, mi è capitato ad esempio con sys-libs/cracklib. Oppure dopo aver installato gcc, non trovo settata la path a /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2/ o quella alle binutils con il risultato che non riesco ad eseguire gcc o l'assembler

Grazie e buona settimana a tuttiLast edited by p3pp3 on Mon May 25, 2009 1:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

Io utilizzo la FEATURE buildpkgs, poi condivido con nfs la dir /usr/portage/packages ed emergo con -k i precompilati sul portatile. Ad oggi non ho riscontrato particolari problemi.

----------

## djinnZ

Senza stage3 non puoi fare nulla e ti ripeto che alcuni file pur appartenendo apparentemente ai pacchetti sono parte dello stage3 e non verranno mai installati da un binario creato da emerge.

Per quanto riguarda la creazione dei file binari cerca nel forum di documentazione.

Io creo i binari su un chroot dedicato per il server ed il portatile, poi aggiorno la configurazione e poi installo i binari con -K senza problemi.

Che versione di portage usi?

----------

